# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: CityWorld [EXE]

## refreblast

Within the last couple days I have been working an a little simulation game. You pretty much build a city and manage it. It has an electricity system which has yet to be completed. There are also two houses you can buy to increase your population. Eventually there will be more but I havent gotten around to doing them. This is a very rough test and there are alot of bugs left in the programming. For example, when you run out of money it should give you 10k, but if you dont hit 0 then it doesnt work. I know how to fix that but I just forgot to due it. I would love your feedback. Remember that its not a finished game so..

EDIT: Forgot to change the name of the zipfile when I changed the name of the game so I didnt get sued. Woops. I dont feel like removing it and changing it either.

EDIT 2: Heres a picture. I forgot about it.

 The picture isnt up to date as more things have been added.

----------


## gep13

Hello refreblast,

I am sure more people will be willing to help you and look at your game, if you actually gave them source code.  Putting up a compiled EXE means that people have to trust that your code isn't malicious, and unless they know you personally, then this is unlikely to happen.

I have removed your attachment that contains the compiled EXE.  Please re-upload with the source code for your application, and not the compiled version.

Gary

----------


## refreblast

Ok Let me go zip it.

I know this is east but please dont steal my ideas.

----------


## LaVolpe

> Ok Let me go zip it.
> 
> I know this is east but please dont steal my ideas.


Unfortunately, that's the risk we all take when posting open source code.

----------


## gep13

> Unfortunately, that's the risk we all take when posting open source code.


I have to agree with this statement.  The great thing about Open Source is that you can get lots of people collaborating and helping out and making a product great, the downside is that everyone who wants to can take your code and use it as their own.  If you are really worried about it, you can take steps to actually release it under a license, and put it up on somewhere like CodePlex.

Gary

----------

